

Are any startups looking for a generalist - bbeard25

I'm wondering do startups look to bring a person on to their team that can handle the things some people are not able or do not wont to do such as phone calls, research, speaking to people on behalf on the startup to get feedback, etc. I'm a very quick learner and I'm great at figuring out things and getting my way.<p>If anyone would like to contact me to ask more you can email me bbeard86@hotmail.com
======
thirdstation
If English is not your first language stating as much will keep potential
employers from being put off by grammar/spelling mistakes.

I would suggest looking in the "jobs" section.

If stated differently, your question would make a good general discussion
about the value of generalists in startups. I happen to think they are
valuable and necessary because they require less babysitting and have, by
definition, broader experience and are proven adapters.

Specialists are great if they specialize in your area of innovation. Everyone
else should be a generalist.

